# Winter time musky



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

These can be caught in Winter too. This is proof that the LMR has some fish washed out of Caesar Creek Lake that are willing to eat. This fish was caught in a large deep water eddy on a minnow bait on 12/27/14. About 36 inches


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Nice Mason looks like you were shore fishing. I have to find some spots up here to wade or shore fish when the boat is stored.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

That my man is awesome. Thanks for posting. Love anything I can find on LMR muskies


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

We see a few every year miles down alum creek each year. An they always look healthy as does that one.great catch.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

oldstinkyguy said:


> That my man is awesome. Thanks for posting. Love anything I can find on LMR muskies


I'm sure you've seen this picture of a real nice LMR musky before 

http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...45BIevflsVK4ykJCgIgldWgA&ust=1419982147012283


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Awesome!!! Yeah, thanks for posting!!!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow! Nice! Is winter a good time to hunt for musky in rivers?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

THAT...is awesome! Nice catch.


----------



## nuttycrappie (Apr 14, 2014)

Great catch congrats to you.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice Fishie Mason.



Roscoe


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice musky, Mason. The lip on that minnow bait looks like it sticks out 90° from the lure. Is it a twitch bait of some sort?


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

HOUSE said:


> Nice musky, Mason. The lip on that minnow bait looks like it sticks out 90° from the lure. Is it a twitch bait of some sort?


Yes it is. I made it this Summer. It's balsa wood with a through wire for the line tie and hook hangers. It's weighted to almost neutral balance


----------



## greghal (Aug 22, 2013)

What a nice catch Mason, even better on your home made lure it looks store bought, nice job


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

A member from the old GFO used to post pics of all the winter muskie he caught every year in a small creek in southern Ohio (not the LMR or GMR). I can't remember his handle. He caught them on a regular basis all winter long.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

That is so cool to see a rare LMR musky pic... especially in winter. Great fish and thanks for posting.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Lewzer said:


> A member from the old GFO used to post pics of all the winter muskie he caught every year in a small creek in southern Ohio (not the LMR or GMR). I can't remember his handle. He caught them on a regular basis all winter long.


It was BuckeyeTom I know what creek it was he fished but, won't post that. He did catch some nice muskies out of it and it's a pretty small creek.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

yes, Buckeye Tom did a lot of on the water research to find those fish and he took a beating about folks trying to get info off of him, LOL he sent me some PMs of the kind of stuff folks were asking anyways, pretty bold and funny at the same time. all musky waters are special places and the musky guys have figured out that to keep them special, never divulge info...LOL A nice fish Mason, awesome!

Salmonid


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

very nice fish..congrats


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Salmonid said:


> all musky waters are special places and the musky guys have figured out that to keep them special, never divulge info...LOL


Truer words have never been spoken


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

Better picture of the musky on a fly out of the LMR I found online
Here is the first picture I posted 









and the better picture. I also read it might have been a world record released musky on a fly. Probably for the weight class. Also read the guy guides for musky on the LMR for you fly fishermen that might be interested. I want to say he charges $400.00 bucks for a single guy. seems pricy to me but, you would fish in some known spot on the river and learn where to fish for them in the future by yourself..
Mad River Outfitters out of Columbus.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Muskies for sale $$$... much more rewarding to do it yourself!


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

BITE-ME said:


> Muskies for sale $$$... much more rewarding to do it yourself!


I agree. I'm all about finding my own fish but, if I had more money then time I might change my mind. Prolly not... I do think I'm gonna spend time in the Summer on the river. It is only about 100 yards from my driveway Go Bucks


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Mason52 said:


> Better picture of the musky on a fly out of the LMR I found online
> Here is the first picture I posted
> 
> 
> ...


Holy schnikees, I know exactly where that's at. It's not the lower LMR. Although, he's being crafty by saying that. I had never seen the second picture. I thought I knew where it was, but wasn't 100% sure til you posted that second pic. I've seen the first many times (aka studied every inch of it) but hadn't seen the second until now. That is some seriously small water. Wowsers.


----------



## Mason52 (Aug 21, 2009)

GarrettMyers said:


> Holy schnikees, I know exactly where that's at. It's not the lower LMR. Although, he's being crafty by saying that. I had never seen the second picture. I thought I knew where it was, but wasn't 100% sure til you posted that second pic. I've seen the first many times (aka studied every inch of it) but hadn't seen the second until now. That is some seriously small water. Wowsers.


I figured by the look of that picture one of you river rats would recognize that grassy bank. Especially with how distinct that tree in the background is. I don't recall him saying lower LMR on anything I had read but, I could have missed that. At least now you know one for sure big fish holding spot.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I think it's important to note that Mason was using a large bait and a leader and prolly heavier Braided line.His chances of breaking off were very low.So if you go Musky River Fishin',please use the proper equipment as not to break off any fish.Imagine getting hold of that Monster the Fly Fishermen caught and losing it because you are not prepared.



Roscoe


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Beautiful musky!


----------

